# scratching, mouthing, and jumping on me



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

So, our baozi has a few behvorial things we'd like to improve.

Sometimes when I'm sitting on the floor playing with him, he jumps on me (which is ok sometimes but not all the time), and sometimes he mouths my hands (just licks and puts my hand in my mouth, never biting or aggressively, just playfully) when I'm putting him or when I'm playing with him, and sometimes when he's playing with me he'd start scratching my legs when he's playing with me, and sometimes it hurt when I have bare legs! We do get his nails cut sometimes but it still hurts when he has any bit of nails.

So, what's the best ways to solve this? We've been doing the "OW" then ignore thing for the mouthing, should we do that for the scratching too? Any input?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Our trainer from Andrea Arden says it is all up to you to decide what behaviors you want in your pet and don't want. So if it bothers you and you don't like it, then just discourage it by doing a few seconds time out after the behavior occurs and then resume play if you wish. She says for a puppy it is still best to have them leashed inside the house so it's easier to supervise them and give them immediate feedback. When he does something you don't like, just stop play and hold leash to side and don't talk to or look at him for a few seconds. If you are holding your puppy, you can hold him like a "football" on your side facing backward. If it's a big "no no" he did, then put him in his ex-pen doing the leash time out (put side ex-pen, hold the leash, close gate, turn away) for 10 seconds and then let him out and play again. With patience and consistency, he will learn what you like and what you don't like! Good luck!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jul 7 2009, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802020


> So, our baozi has a few behvorial things we'd like to improve.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm sitting on the floor playing with him, he jumps on me (which is ok sometimes but not all the time), and sometimes he mouths my hands (just licks and puts my hand in my mouth, never biting or aggressively, just playfully) when I'm putting him or when I'm playing with him, and sometimes when he's playing with me he'd start scratching my legs when he's playing with me, and sometimes it hurt when I have bare legs! We do get his nails cut sometimes but it still hurts when he has any bit of nails.[/B]


Jumping: It is either ok always or never ok. You cannot allow it sometimes. If you do not want him to jump, turn away and ignore him for a moment when he does. You can also teach him to stand up and put his paws on you on cue and get off on cue. Be sure your off word is distinct and not the same as any other cue (ie if you say down for lay down, use "off" for getting off). 

Mouthing: I allow my dogs to mouth me gently. It is personal preference. If you do not like it, then simply interrupt (a sharp "eh eh" will do) and redirect him to a toy. If he is too excited for this, interrupt and leave the room (you may need a gate you can step over). Ignore him for 5 minutes and then go back and start a fresh game with him on your terms. Teaching tug is a good way to teach your dog that a toy is a good thing to have in his mouth. The rules of tug are:
1. Your dog takes the toy on cue
2. The dog releases the toy on cue
3. You begin and end the game

Is he just standing on you or is he scratching like he's digging at you. If he's digging at you, interrupt and redirect him to do something else (sit, down, fetch). If he's just scratching you walking on you, you can use a nail file to smooth his nails.


----------



## sheisaeval (Dec 14, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 7 2009, 08:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802072


> QUOTE (sheisaeval @ Jul 7 2009, 05:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802020





> So, our baozi has a few behvorial things we'd like to improve.
> 
> Sometimes when I'm sitting on the floor playing with him, he jumps on me (which is ok sometimes but not all the time), and sometimes he mouths my hands (just licks and puts my hand in my mouth, never biting or aggressively, just playfully) when I'm putting him or when I'm playing with him, and sometimes when he's playing with me he'd start scratching my legs when he's playing with me, and sometimes it hurt when I have bare legs! We do get his nails cut sometimes but it still hurts when he has any bit of nails.[/B]


Jumping: It is either ok always or never ok. You cannot allow it sometimes. If you do not want him to jump, turn away and ignore him for a moment when he does. You can also teach him to stand up and put his paws on you on cue and get off on cue. Be sure your off word is distinct and not the same as any other cue (ie if you say down for lay down, use "off" for getting off). 

Mouthing: I allow my dogs to mouth me gently. It is personal preference. If you do not like it, then simply interrupt (a sharp "eh eh" will do) and redirect him to a toy. If he is too excited for this, interrupt and leave the room (you may need a gate you can step over). Ignore him for 5 minutes and then go back and start a fresh game with him on your terms. Teaching tug is a good way to teach your dog that a toy is a good thing to have in his mouth. The rules of tug are:
1. Your dog takes the toy on cue
2. The dog releases the toy on cue
3. You begin and end the game

Is he just standing on you or is he scratching like he's digging at you. If he's digging at you, interrupt and redirect him to do something else (sit, down, fetch). If he's just scratching you walking on you, you can use a nail file to smooth his nails.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd want him to jump on me only when I'm playing on the floor, but sometimes I'm sitting on the sofa and I don't want him to jump then, or when I'm eating, but would that be too similar anyway? 

Also, the scratching is digging at me when I'm sitting on the floor


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Your baby needs consistency. Once you decide which behaviors you want to change, it has to be consistent. I really feel JMM has provided good direction for you.  It is a very positive way to handle him, and it will be fun for both of you. Just remember though, if you feel frustrated with him, gently pick him up without talking harshly to him, and quietly put him up until you feel you can go back and handle him. 

When Zippy displays an undesirable behavior during play, I let go of the toy, or remove my hand, or stand still and ignore her. Even at 2 yrs old, she becomes over excited sometimes during playtime. (I swear she is A.D.H.D.) Once she does what I want her to do, we resume play. These little guys learn quick. They love praise and rewards. 

Be patient, be consistent.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Then teach the "off" cue realizing he will jump once before you give that cue. 

The "off" to my dogs means don't touch me. That could also be effective for the digging at you. Have you ever tried yelping loudly when he digs on you?


----------

